# Exo Terra size



## Logan_123 (Mar 28, 2017)

So in about a month i might be getting a couple ghost mantids for a communal tank. Should I get a 8x8x12 or 12x12x12? I will have 2-3 ghosts mantids in it.


----------



## Boeseph (Mar 28, 2017)

You've seen mine and that's 12x12x18 for 4 ghosts. I'll be posting an update when they move in in about a month.


----------



## Mantis Life (Mar 29, 2017)

Hey, Logan. Petco has a sale on exo-terra nano tall's right now for $33 bucks each(online) instead of $50. I know some people don't like to support businesses like them but they do have some killer deals on tanks every now and then. I've housed 3 ghosts in a nano tall before without any issues but I think 2 probably would of been less stressful on them. Better than keeping them in separate 32oz containers though.


----------



## Mystymantis (Mar 29, 2017)

Would you have to switch out the top screen with something else because it is that hard metal type?  Are these Exo Terra's good for mantises? I like how you can open the side and top. Does anyone have experience with this type of container and positives and negatives about them housing mantises. I am possibly considering getting one.


----------



## Ocelotbren (Mar 29, 2017)

@Mystymantis I am only on my first two mantids but I have them in Exo Terra enclosures and I like them so far.  They look nice and probably nicer than an enclosure I would have made myself (although I have seen some very cool homemade enclosures on here so I guess it depends on your dedication and ability!).  I also like that the front and top both open.  However, one bonus to a homemade enclosure could be a small feeding hole for putting in feeders without opening it up wide, for example if there are leftover live flies in there that you don't want to escape.

With that said, I did change out the screen on mine recently.  It wasn't too difficult and I bought the new screen, spline and spline roller on Amazon.


----------



## Boeseph (Mar 30, 2017)

@Mystymantis  @Ocelotbren

I also swapped the aluminum mesh out for a fiberglass mesh. The process is detailed in a post of mine here.


----------



## Ocelotbren (Mar 30, 2017)

Boeseph said:


> @Mystymantis  @Ocelotbren
> 
> I also swapped the aluminum mesh out for a fiberglass mesh. The process is detailed in a post of mine here.


Yes, Boeseph's post is what convinced me to do it! :lol:


----------



## Sarah K (Mar 30, 2017)

Ocelotbren said:


> @Mystymantis I am only on my first two mantids but I have them in Exo Terra enclosures and I like them so far.  They look nice and probably nicer than an enclosure I would have made myself (although I have seen some very cool homemade enclosures on here so I guess it depends on your dedication and ability!).  I also like that the front and top both open.  However, one bonus to a homemade enclosure could be a small feeding hole for putting in feeders without opening it up wide, for example if there are leftover live flies in there that you don't want to escape.
> 
> With that said, I did change out the screen on mine recently.  It wasn't too difficult and I bought the new screen, spline and spline roller on Amazon.


Yeah, I use Exo Terra's for my orchid mantis adult females, they are great for making living vivariums in, but @Ocelotbren is right, the downside is that flies can easily escape when you open the enclosure with those wide opening front doors.


----------



## Ocelotbren (Mar 30, 2017)

Sarah K said:


> Yeah, I use Exo Terra's for my orchid mantis adult females, they are great for making living vivariums in, but @Ocelotbren is right, the downside is that flies can easily escape when you open the enclosure with those wide opening front doors.


If I need or want to open it a while after I have put flies in, I'm always peering in from all angles looking for any remainders hiding in the corners or behind the leaves haha.


----------

